# Detroit River White Bass



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

I went up to Lake St. Clair with my son this Monday and Tuesday for Smallies. After fishing for bout 5 hours with 4 fish in the boat, i got frustrated, especially when i usually catch 40-60 fish per day up there. The winds turned from SW to East and were muddying up the water and it just looked like a bad two days of fishing. 

I went to the marina to get a sandwich and ran into a guide that had the same problem with the fishing. He recommended me to head south and have some fun with the white bass in the detroit river. I have never been there before and i was worried about the wind on LSC so i took his advice. We drove 45 min south and fished near a power plant and caught about 150 fish in about two hours. it was so much fun and my son had a blast. the next day we caught about 250 in about 5 hrs and my son caught his first walleye ever. 

great fun to be had chasing those white bass! i have never heard of such a crazy thing, but those fish were everywhere and hit anything. many of you guys up north may be use to that, but down here where i am from, you just dont get that type of fishing.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice day fishing with the boy! The white bass can be a blast at times. I remember in my college days fishing the maumee river during the white bass run and caught 99 white bass out of 100 cast. It was one of the best fishing days I have ever had.


----------



## walleyekid (Sep 8, 2007)

Sound like you were in the Trenton Channel - It's a great place to fish. We take all kid friends out that never get a chance to fish. They have a blast and many are hooked on fishing after catching 50 white bass in a short period of time. We made a video for our website if you have never done this before.

http://www.walleyekid.com/great_fishing_trips___detroit_river_white_bass


----------

